# 6w7 & 7w6, similarities & differences



## Mooncutter

*I've noticed that 6w7's* and 7w6's can be very much alike if the 6w7 is emotionally healthy.

*If I didn't know* my sister very well, like I do, I'd probably type her 7w6. But she is a 6w7. Just knowing I would be wrong in doing this makes me think twice.

*Healthy 6w7's are* friendly, positive, outgoing people. Likes to socialize & do what's expected of them. I've noticed both types are also VERY sensitive to group pessure.

*Anyone else noticed this & have you encountered this problem? Tips, things to look for?* roud:


Edit: They are also both opposite of aggressive & lack a deep cerebral dimension some other types possess


----------



## omistressmine

Not sure what you mean about the "cerebral dimension" -- I might agree if I had a better idea what you meant, but both 6w7s and 7w6s are thoroughly in the head triad.

6w7s will lack the naturally optimistic outlook that 7w6s will have. 7w6s will be more inclined to think that things will somehow work out. The 6w7 will also generally be more self-doubting than the 7w6 (which obviously ties into the more optimistic outlook of the 7). 7s will have more of an overall upbeat, enthusiastic energy than the 6. 7w6s will be more likely to distract themselves from anxiety through moving onto the "next thing" whereas 6w7s are more likely to ruminate on the anxiety.

I'm 7w6 (confirmed through coaching), so feel free to ask me any questions you might have.


----------



## Mooncutter

omistressmine said:


> Not sure what you mean about the "cerebral dimension" -- I might agree if I had a better idea what you meant, but both 6w7s and 7w6s are thoroughly in the head triad.
> 
> 6w7s will lack the naturally optimistic outlook that 7w6s will have. 7w6s will be more inclined to think that things will somehow work out. The 6w7 will also generally be more self-doubting than the 7w6 (which obviously ties into the more optimistic outlook of the 7). 7s will have more of an overall upbeat, enthusiastic energy than the 6. 7w6s will be more likely to distract themselves from anxiety through moving onto the "next thing" whereas 6w7s are more likely to ruminate on the anxiety.
> 
> I'm 7w6 (confirmed through coaching), so feel free to ask me any questions you might have.


*I have something I wanna run by you. *From what I've seen, in my life, 7w6 has the highest likeability factor of all subtypes + are very sensitive to group pressure. Is this true in your opinion/experience?


----------



## omistressmine

Likeability factor - do you mean most likely to be liked by people? I think there are just far too many other factors than your Enneagram type at play which determine whether others like you. As a whole, I think 7w6s are friendly and upbeat and do care about others liking them (whereas the 7w8 will care somewhat less about being liked), so those qualities alone usually translate to being generally liked by others. I don't think there's any way to make a blanket statement like "the 7w6 is the most likely to be liked" though. (Actually, if anything, I'd be more inclined to give that title to the 3.)

Re: group pressure. I think being highly susceptible to _group_ pressure is actually better correlated with the social instinct than anything else. Speaking for myself, I'm pretty willing to bend to what another person wants if s/he states a specific wish. I think it stems from a basic desire to be liked, but more importantly, a general openness and a desire to not "stop the fun." I also think the 6 wing brings a sense of loyalty, so if you're a social instinct, you'll feel loyal and obligated to the group's wishes.

I don't think I've been in too many situations where a group is pressuring me to behave a particular way -- if so, I think it would be actually easier for me to refuse a group than one person, but that stems from my sx instinct.


----------



## Heavy

7w6s have a quirkier sense of humor and way of looking at stuff that is more offbeat than 6w7...


----------



## 480

7s are a shameless type... Peer pressures affect on them is considerably less than that a 6 might feel. Though one on one you can make the 7w6 feel bad, and control their actions as such.

An easy way to spot the difference in the two types is that while a 7w6 may have a bent toward seeking answers, and looking to experts for advice... They still have that shameless feel to them, you'll still see them sometimes bite off more than they can chew. A 7w6 friend of mine recently decided to stop paying on his house. He was taken to court, and he's going after it without legal counsel. He's been learning some stuff through personal/group research... And went off half-cocked, half educated and gave it a go. It's landed him in a bit of hot water, but he's still going... Handling it himself. No matter how 6ish he seems at times... This undertaking alone is something i could never see a 6 doing.


----------



## midnightstars

Hello.  I dug this thread up because I posted on the "type me" forum my questionnaire, and they said it sounded sixish (also some three and seven and two, etc). So I read a bunch of 6 profiles and was like, wow this is really me. It was a revelation to me how fear-motivated I am, I had not realized that before. But then I decided to try and find my tritype and wing, and got confused.  When I read the 7 profile, it also sounds very much like me. I am convinced I'm either 6w7 or 7w6, but _which_?? So now I'm looking at comparisons of the two. On the Enneagram Institute website, they have a Misidentification area, and here's some things I noticed.
"Sixes, however, have a heightened sense of responsibility and do not allow themselves to "goof off" until all of their obligations have been met." ... Eh, not really. Play first. Work only if I really have to.  I would say I'm more flaky than dependable.

That being said ... I have A.D.D. I've been going through trying to get the right cocktail of medicine to help me right now, and there have been ups and downs. When I am depressive, I feel much more 6w7 with the self-doubts and negativity, dark corner of anxiety etc etc. Before I started on medication, I felt much more 7w6 optimistic (to a fault), and "it will all work out" ish. The question is, does the ADD make me look like a 7 or does the depression make me look like a 6???

Thanks.


----------



## aconite

Mooncutter said:


> I've noticed both types are also VERY sensitive to group pessure.


I wouldn't say Sevens, even those with a heavy 6 wing, are very sensitive to group pressure. Sure, they care about being liked, but 7 is still an assertive type.



Mooncutter said:


> Edit: They are also both opposite of aggressive


I guess you've never met a very counterphobic 6w7, then? And I wouldn't say that 7w6 aren't aggressive. They don't exhibit "typical" Eightish aggression, they tend to be more playful.



Mooncutter said:


> lack a deep cerebral dimension some other types possess


And what would be the type that has the "deep cerebral dimension"? Yours, perhaps?

I think @zallla might have more to say on the subject, since she's either a 7w6 or 6w7 with a heavy wing, at least that much I gathered from her latest thread in the "type me" subforum.


----------



## zallla

@_aconite_ , thank u, I'm delighted that you mentioned me ^_^



Mooncutter said:


> *I've noticed that 6w7's* and 7w6's can be very much alike if the 6w7 is emotionally healthy.
> 
> *Healthy 6w7's are* friendly, positive, outgoing people. Likes to socialize & do what's expected of them. I've noticed both types are also VERY sensitive to group pessure.
> 
> Edit: They are also both opposite of aggressive & lack a deep cerebral dimension some other types possess


It is true that they can be somewhat alike and sometimes it takes some time to recognize the wing and the core. I think one of the greatest differences is probably the issue of trust and security. Sixes think about those things, Sevens not that much. However, every Six deals with them individually. Some seem more security-seeking than others. 

I actually agree with @_aconite_ that Sevens are not that sensitive to group pressure. At least their reactions differ from Sixes'. Sixes might be sensitive but they might react like they didn't care at all. Somehow I feel Sevens don't notice such a thing as _easily_ as Sixes, it's not really their priority.



omistressmine said:


> 6w7s will lack the naturally optimistic outlook that 7w6s will have. 7w6s will be more inclined to think that things will somehow work out. The 6w7 will also generally be more self-doubting than the 7w6 (which obviously ties into the more optimistic outlook of the 7). 7s will have more of an overall upbeat, enthusiastic energy than the 6. 7w6s will be more likely to distract themselves from anxiety through moving onto the "next thing" whereas 6w7s are more likely to ruminate on the anxiety.


I don't think it is true that Sixes _lack_ the naturally optimistic outlook 7w6 will have - or then I'm clearly 7w6. And I have even been told to seem upbeat. Many times I feel my energy levels are not shared, I'm more enthusiastic than anyone I know. I will never grow old ^_^

However, I do agree with you that 6w7 will be more self-doubting, a LOT more self-doubting probably. I think especially Sixes have to learn to trust themselves, not something outside themselves.




omistressmine said:


> Re: group pressure. I think being highly susceptible to _group_ pressure is actually better correlated with the social instinct than anything else. Speaking for myself, I'm pretty willing to bend to what another person wants if s/he states a specific wish. I think it stems from a basic desire to be liked, but more importantly, a general openness and a desire to not "stop the fun." I also think the 6 wing brings a sense of loyalty, so if you're a social instinct, you'll feel loyal and obligated to the group's wishes.
> 
> I don't think I've been in too many situations where a group is pressuring me to behave a particular way -- if so, I think it would be actually easier for me to refuse a group than one person, but that stems from my sx instinct.


I can relate to everything said here. And I also think group pressure might also be related to instincts.



midnightstars said:


> On the Enneagram Institute website, they have a Misidentification area, and here's some things I noticed.
> "Sixes, however, have a heightened sense of responsibility and do not allow themselves to "goof off" until all of their obligations have been met." ... Eh, not really. Play first. Work only if I really have to.  I would say I'm more flaky than dependable.


I don't think that's very good way differentiate them - or then I'm again clearly 7w6. I don't think my sense of responsibility is heightened. It's often play first, then perhaps work for me.



aconite said:


> I guess you've never met a very counterphobic 6w7, then? And I wouldn't say that 7w6 aren't aggressive. They don't exhibit "typical" Eightish aggression, they tend to be more playful.
> 
> And what would be the type that has the "deep cerebral dimension"? Yours, perhaps?
> 
> I think @_zallla_ might have more to say on the subject, since she's either a 7w6 or 6w7 with a heavy wing, at least that much I gathered from her latest thread in the "type me" subforum.


Yeah, Sixes can be very aggressive. Not necessarily towards other people but in general. Type Six a reactive type.

*I've read that Sixes are hard to describe because the opposites and extremities are often both true - perhaps this pattern is one thing to differentiate Sixes. They can be X and -X and anything between those. Oh, any other type can be fickle too but Sixes seem to take that to a totally new level.*


----------



## LibertyPrime

Mooncutter said:


> *I've noticed that 6w7's* and 7w6's can be very much alike if the 6w7 is emotionally healthy.
> 
> *If I didn't know* my sister very well, like I do, I'd probably type her 7w6. But she is a 6w7. Just knowing I would be wrong in doing this makes me think twice.
> 
> *Healthy 6w7's are* friendly, positive, outgoing people. Likes to socialize & do what's expected of them. I've noticed both types are also VERY sensitive to group pessure.
> 
> *Anyone else noticed this & have you encountered this problem? Tips, things to look for?* roud:
> 
> 
> Edit: They are also both opposite of aggressive & lack a deep cerebral dimension some other types possess


I'm 6w7 and while I am friendly/can be social if I'm forced to...I don't need much socializing, prefer to keep to myself and am also introverted. I find it difficult and annoying to have to maintain social contacts, get bored quite easy and if I don't feel like it socializing will be a problem for me. I'm also not very positive or optimistic...I'd call it creadulous, because I see the worst that could happen and decide to do it anyway thinking that despite the obvious I'll manage no matter what. 

I also feel really bad when I fail at doing what is expected of me...but at the same time I hate it and rebel against it on some level. I may say yes and then do what I wanted to do anyway. If I don't like what is expected of me then one can expect full blown confrontational rebellion from my part, which comes off highly logical with a focused and controlled anger (This may get out of control at some point).


----------



## Sina

@zallla
Your definition of optimism doesn't seem to be what the word implies. In your thread, you talk about avoiding problems or not admitting they exist (while being aware of uncertainty). And, it's clear that you're a very energetic and upbeat person. None of this is the same as optimistic. I've talked about it, at length, in your thread. Optimism isn't about avoiding problems. It's about expecting the best outcome no matter how bleak the situation. An optimistic person may not be upbeat and overly energetic (I am very optimistic, but I am not a high energy ball of fire). 


6w7s have a constant undercurrent of anxiety and an awareness of "uncertainty" that's not present in core 7 (regardless of wing). Even the most positive and gregarious of 6w7s will have a tendency to ruminate over anxiety and have trouble moving ahead and making decisions. Their mind will go to negative possibilities, even if they rationalize and justify the tendency on whatever grounds. 7w6s are not as indecisive as 6w7s. It's 6w7 that gets seriously stuck in the " trillion possibilities rut" and has trouble taking the next step. And like Grim said, 7w6s don't rely on authority or knowledge from external sources (Friends, spouses or what have you ) the way core 6s do to make decisions.

As for security, 6s are not just looking for financial/material security, they're looking for something to ground themselves on (belief system, opinions, interpersonal support), something that will quell their anxiety and make them feel stable and "certain" of their standing in life.

And, not all 6w7s are responsible and conscientious as you noted. In fact, most tend to report that they tend to play first lol. This is because an impending task that's difficult/boring/tedious can cause anxiety. And some 6w7s are inclined to avoid it by goofing off for long periods of time lol.


----------



## zallla

@Boss, yeah could be  And I totally have troubles to make decisions... The amount of tempting possibilities is amazing, like a trick. Ugh, sometimes I wish I was Ni-user instead of being Ne-user, it doesn't really help my life at times ^_^ I know I should just make my OWN decisions but it's hard... I guess I'll keep asking other people's opinions, at least it's fun since I can compare what they suggest and what I knew they would suggest. Sometimes people are behave in incredibly obvious ways, like I do by myself.


----------



## Sina

@zallla
Not "could be" ..Oh yes, it has a totally different meaning. We need to define the terms right in order to arrive at a meaningful conclusion. Feel free to ask for opinions, but try not to fall into the over-questioning/over thinking trap of saturating your mind with several opinions..and then not being able to make up your mind. I've seen it happen many many times here.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Boss said:


> @zallla
> Not "could be" ..Oh yes, it has a totally different meaning. We need to define the terms right in order to arrive at a meaningful conclusion. Feel free to ask for opinions, but try not to fall into the over-questioning/over thinking trap of saturating your mind with several opinions..and then not being able to make up your mind. I've seen it happen many many times here.


I agree -.- this tends to happen to me as a 6w7 all the freaking time. I over think, question and over-analyze things to the point of being completely lost. Despite this and asking for opinions, input etc o.o I struggle with accepting any of it ...I question further. Imo it is a very 6-ish thing to do and leads to many good things if done in moderation. Going overboard is another matter and many a type 6 tends to fall into this trap, especially 6w7.


----------



## Owfin

Boss said:


> And, not all 6w7s are responsible and conscientious as you noted. In fact, most tend to report that they tend to play first lol. This is because an impending task that's difficult/boring/tedious can cause anxiety. And some 6w7s are inclined to avoid it by goofing off for long periods of time lol.


I work first so that I don't get anxious about "check the time check the time so I don't forget to get the work done".


----------



## Sina

Owfin said:


> I work first so that I don't get anxious about "check the time check the time so I don't forget to get the work done".


That would be the healthy way to go about it. The best way out is through..or something like it! 

I think everyone has a tendency to procrastinate when it comes to boring/tedious stuff, to some extent. But, thanks to the SJ bias to most 6 descriptions, people get the impression that all 6s are very conscientious, disciplined and diligent. It really varies so much within the type.


----------



## cityofcircuits

zallla said:


> @Boss, yeah could be  And I totally have troubles to make decisions... The amount of tempting possibilities is amazing, like a trick. Ugh, sometimes I wish I was Ni-user instead of being Ne-user, it doesn't really help my life at times ^_^ I know I should just make my OWN decisions but it's hard... I guess I'll keep asking other people's opinions, at least it's fun since I can compare what they suggest and what I knew they would suggest. Sometimes people are behave in incredibly obvious ways, like I do by myself.


It's so hard for me too when there are so many possibilities with just about anything. I love variety and options and exploring all of those options which than leads to more open doors. And I'm also very afraid of making the wrong decision too. I hate regret. Try being Se + Fi dominant....it doesn't always help either....My Se seems useless with weighty personal decisions and my Fi is so much like an abstract painting at times----its hard to truly understand what I'm feeling and why on something. And i need alot of time to figure things out emotionally and whatever else........being a 7w6 as well.....oh wells.....at least I'm hot lmao jk....


----------



## avantgardearmy

Boss said:


> @zallla
> 
> 6w7s have a constant undercurrent of anxiety and an awareness of "uncertainty" that's not present in core 7 (regardless of wing). Even the most positive and gregarious of 6w7s will have a tendency to ruminate over anxiety and have trouble moving ahead and making decisions. Their mind will go to negative possibilities, even if they rationalize and justify the tendency on whatever grounds. 7w6s are not as indecisive as 6w7s. It's 6w7 that gets seriously stuck in the " trillion possibilities rut" and has trouble taking the next step. And like Grim said, 7w6s don't rely on authority or knowledge from external sources (Friends, spouses or what have you ) the way core 6s do to make decisions.
> 
> As for security, 6s are not just looking for financial/material security, they're looking for something to ground themselves on (belief system, opinions, interpersonal support), something that will quell their anxiety and make them feel stable and "certain" of their standing in life.


Yes, good explanation. 

One thing that helped me realize that I'm 7w6, not 6w7, was the realization that my caution and dislike of uncertainty is NOT systemic. It only happens _after_ I've made a big mess of something specific, such as my love life. Only then will I feel the need for stability and certainty. My mom, on the other hand, is 6w5, and she approaches everything in life with a need for stability, certainty, full understanding, and an awareness of danger. 

She voices concerns about everything, and my response to her concerns is typically "Oh, I'm sure it will be fine!"


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Grim said:


> 7s are a shameless type... Peer pressures affect on them is considerably less than that a 6 might feel. Though one on one you can make the 7w6 feel bad, and control their actions as such.


^this
similarly
- 6s are hard on themselves; 7s are not
- 7s spend most of their time chasing after their dreams and desires. on the outside, 7s may appear gregarious, friendly and sociable (and usually we are), but on the inside, they are selfish and hedonistic and spend much more time thinking of themselves than others (look closely for this, as it won't be as obviously apparent with the 7w6 as with their 7w8 cousins)
- 7w6s have an easier time with assertiveness than 6w7 (again, less obviously than 7w8. 7w6s don't seem assertive at first and are frequently underestimated by those who see them as "cute" or "disarming". rest assured, they are very assertive and usually get their way). 6w7s can be plenty assertive too, but it's usually something they have a little more difficulty learning, often cycling between passive and aggressive until they find the right balance
- the 6w7 is more intense than the 7w6. granted, instinct variants need to be taken into consideration here (a 6w7 So/Sp is probably not going to be as intense as a 7w6 Sx/So) but generally, 7w6s are light, carefree and optimistic. healthy 6w7s can be optimistic and bubbly as well, but 6 (along with 4 and 8) is in the intensity/reactive triad while 7w6 is in the positive outlook triad (along with 2 and 9). this means that, overall, 6 will experience more intense fear and emotions while 7s are less limbic and generally more relaxed (6s can be relaxed too, but 7 along with 9 is the most relaxed type on the enneagram). 
- 6w7s are more prone to conflict, cp6w7s often resemble 7w8s or 8w7s (particularly Sx dom 6s) more than they do 7w6s. 
- 6w7 is more openly worrying while 7 is more avoidant. 7s are less aware of/in touch with their anxiety because their minds naturally go to the most optimistic, pleasurable thing around them, sorta like that arcade game where you have to hit the gophers with the mallet but they keep ducking under and around it

that said, 6w7 and 7w6 when healthy begin to look a lot like each other


----------



## avantgardearmy

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^this
> similarly
> - 6s are hard on themselves; 7s are not
> - 7s spend most of their time chasing after their dreams and desires. on the outside, 7s may appear gregarious, friendly and sociable (and usually we are), but on the inside, they are selfish and hedonistic and spend much more time thinking of themselves than others (look closely for this, as it won't be as obviously apparent with the 7w6 as with their 7w8 cousins)
> - 7w6s have an easier time with assertiveness than 6w7 (again, less obviously than 7w8. 7w6s don't seem assertive at first and are frequently underestimated by those who see them as "cute" or "disarming". rest assured, they are very assertive and usually get their way). 6w7s can be plenty assertive too, but it's usually something they have a little more difficulty learning, often cycling between passive and aggressive until they find the right balance
> - the 6w7 is more intense than the 7w6. granted, instinct variants need to be taken into consideration here (a 6w7 So/Sp is probably not going to be as intense as a 7w6 Sx/So) but generally, 7w6s are light, carefree and optimistic. healthy 6w7s can be optimistic and bubbly as well, but 6 (along with 4 and 8) is in the intensity/reactive triad while 7w6 is in the positive outlook triad (along with 2 and 9). this means that, overall, 6 will experience more intense fear and emotions while 7s are less limbic and generally more relaxed (6s can be relaxed too, but 7 along with 9 is the most relaxed type on the enneagram).
> - 6w7s are more prone to conflict, cp6w7s often resemble 7w8s or 8w7s (particularly Sx dom 6s) more than they do 7w6s.
> - 6w7 is more openly worrying while 7 is more avoidant. 7s are less aware of/in touch with their anxiety because their minds naturally go to the most optimistic, pleasurable thing around them, sorta like that arcade game where you have to hit the gophers with the mallet but they keep ducking under and around it
> 
> that said, 6w7 and 7w6 when healthy begin to look a lot like each other



Some excellent points! Just a few notes:

- 7w6s, especially when less-than-healthy, CAN be hard on themselves. I find it to be a weird dichotomy: we will assume something is not our fault/not our problem, while having a nagging feeling that it just may be. These feelings don't feel natural to a 7w6, though, so we will try to avoid them, or, as I do a lot, accept the blame ONLY in light of the circumstances. Example: "Yes, I was too X, but it's only because life has been really X lately."

- You've hit the nail on the head about 7w6 assertiveness and aggressiveness seeming a lot "nicer" than you'll find in 7w8 and counter-phobic 6's. My cp 6w? boss scares me sometimes with her assertiveness! 7w6s tend to get what they want by sweeping others up in their whirlwind enthusiasm, where we paint our vision as the bestestest thing in the world and why on earth wouldn't you want to go along with it?!

- I find myself to be a dichotomy of being a worrier who is also an eternal optimist. It's pretty weird. But here's an example: I will worry excessively about the state of things with my ex-SO, especially about things that are in the past that I can do nothing about! My friends, responding to hearing all my worries, will say that perhaps I should cut my losses and move on, to which I will cry, "No! Things will work out fine, you'll see!"

And a personal example about avoidance: My living situation is really uncertain right now, but rather than spending too much time worrying about finding a new roommate, I deal with the situation by looking at all the fabulous apartments that are on the market.


----------

